# Halloween



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi
my childrfens school are having a Halloween Fun Day - where they can dress up.

Does anyone know of anywhere where we may be able to buy vampire / witches costumes, and some decent face paint (we have a 5 year old who has an urge to be a vampire!)?

Thanks alot


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is a toy shop in Zamalek right on 26th July St that has what you are looking for.. when you find the witch standing guard outside the shop you will know you have found it.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

That sounds great - i will definitely go and have a look.
Thanks alot.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

We don't have any fancy dress shops in El Gouna. I made my costume really quickly last year. Just cut out all the bones from A4 white paper and tacked them onto a pair of black leggings and black cotton tunic top. Scared myself when I looked in the mirror!!  I then walked alone to the marina to the pub!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

Cute outfit Gounie! Happy Halloween all!


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Happy halloween!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Pumpkins from Hell :scared:

Latest news, world news, sport and comment from the Guardian | theguardian.com | The Guardian


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Halloween Gounie Style
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151988728103255.1073741844.665383254&type=1&l=ad2192a4c5


----------

